# Crystal River: 2 river wide strainers in Bogans canyon



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

There are two river wide strainers in Bogans Canyon. The first is just below the entrance to the canyon after teh bridge and the second is around the corner. Both require portage.


----------



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

randomnature said:


> There are two river wide strainers in Bogans Canyon. The first is just below the entrance to the canyon after teh bridge and the second is around the corner. Both require portage.



Thanks for posting the alert. The first one below the bridge has been there for awhile now. I posted about it last month, I was told that it had shifted straight with the current and was no longer an issue. Maybe it has shifted again or maybe we were talking two different trees? The other one down stream of this must be a new one since it was not there when we ran that a few weeks ago. Is it caught right above the III+ little rapid on the left hand turn?


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

This was my first visit to that strect and I am not familiar enough to give you an exact location. I do remember entering the canyon under the bridge and coming up on it fast before a right hand bend. The next one was around the right hand bend and just inside a left hand bend.


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2003)

*More Bogan Wood Beta*

Three other kayakers and myself ran Bogan on Sunday 6/10/2007 when it was flowing in the 700-800 range.

First Strainer: River wide, 6" above the river, about 1/3 mile down from the bridge in a left bend of the river. Eddy out and portage river right; should be plenty of room for kayakers in the eddy even at higher flows. The log was old and didn't have many branches, but would result in a nasty pin none the less.

Second Strainer: After the first log there is a right hand bend and then a short straight section- the second strainer is at the end of the straight section and is new within the past few weeks. Very large tree river wide with branches everywhere. This one is big and will be there for a while- the main trunk was just below river level. About 100 feet above the strainer there is a large eddy on river left, big enough for a raft or two or 6-7 kayaks. The portage from this eddy is a b**** on a steep, loose embankment. Cautious kayakers, however, can run one boat at a time to a small one boat eddy immediately above the strainer on river left and do a short portage from there. The one boat eddy may not exist at higher flows.

Mark


----------

